# Looking to adopt in Phoenix, AZ



## FluffySquab (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello, I am hoping to adopt a squab locally. I cared for a feral pigeon earlier this year and have missed her since she was released. Feral or domestic breed doesn't matter, I'd just prefer one that is young so it will bond with me.

Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If no one here has birds to adopt, please try at your local animal shelter and rescues. Also There are always pigeons in your area on craigslist. A few samples:
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/grd/5923641889.html
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/grd/5896982030.html
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/5883254129.html
Hope you find a great pigeon to love and that you consider a pair. Do you have a loft, aviary, or cage?


----------

